# My dog ate my fish food..



## Geoff C (Aug 1, 2007)

hahaha my friends dog ate a big tub of turtle food one time and he was fine, so i dont think you should be too worried.


----------



## General Tso (Mar 1, 2006)

No, don't worry at all. Your dog will be fine. My dog follows me around as I feed my tanks hoping for me to drop some, and then she licks the food off the ground. She also tries to push her way past me to get into the stand where I store all the food. Read the ingredients on the package, I doubt very highly there is anything harmful in there.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

My puppy not only ate the shrimp biscuits, but the ferts too - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lounge/41679-my-dog-ate-my-biscuits-ferts.html

She was ok, I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

My dog has eaten a bag of the algae wafers from Kens as well as a sample package of the Seafood flake mix. He was just fine.  Dog's sure love fish food, don't they.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

JustOneMore21 said:


> Dog's sure love fish food, don't they.


Cat's too :icon_roll . If I leave the cover off any of mine - gone! Maybe I should try feeding my fish catfood.


----------



## Sowilu (Aug 4, 2007)

Don't forget birds too. Maxy use to go and dump her head in the pellets of my goldfish and also the cichlids. Now she goes around looking for extra flakes.


----------

